# What do like to have in your Gun Cleaning Kit/Arsenal?



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I've always enjoyed the 'What do you like to have...' threads, and I haven't ever seen this topic. If you were to build a new gun cleaning kit from scratch, what are your "must haves?"

Besides the one-piece cleaning rods, brushes, and solvents/oils, I always like to make sure I have dental tools and large cotton rags (old t-shirts work great).

What about you?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A large fishing tackle box or even a tool box that you can stick all the tools into. I use a plastic tool box with the two doors that open at the top. It has enough trays and cubicles that I can organize everything that I need for all my firearms into it.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought one of those rem squeegee deals for a shotgun. So far I think their pretty slick. Don't know how it will work on riffled barrels though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just love this stuff, coolest cleaner on the planet:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/78...ss-foaming-bore-cleaning-solvent-5-oz-aerosol

I also bought a 100 pack of microfiber cloths for cleaning optics.

I also like a gun mount / vice to hold my guns while I work on them, ala:

http://www.mtmcase-gard.com/products/shooting/gun-vice-cleaning-gv-30.php

Rubber work mat to prevent dings of course.

Quality screwdriver set. Brass / nylon hammer. Drift punch set. Roll pin punch set. Calipers, small rubber stoppers (plug barrel or breech), torx bit set, allen wrenches, AR15 armorers tool.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I just love this stuff, coolest cleaner on the planet:
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/78...ss-foaming-bore-cleaning-solvent-5-oz-aerosol
> 
> ...


+1 on the gun vice. I need one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like to keep a bottle of Butch's Bore Shine on hand for the days that I shoot a ton of cheap dirty ammo. That stuff does a great job of getting crud loose prior to running a brush through.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I also like a gun mount to set my gun in while cleaning. I've got this MTM Range Box that I've been using to store my stuff in and it's worked well for me. It's not a vice but it holds things plenty secure for my purposes. The only time I'd want a vice over this is for mounting scopes, which I don't do very often anyway.

I also like the Birchwood Casey Gun Scrubber in a pinch. I especially like it for shotguns as a quick cleaner in the field (I always keep some in my truck). The downside is it removes all the oils as well so you have to lube things up with some oil afterwards but that's good practice anyway.

I just purchased a bore snake for my 12 gauge shotguns. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I think I'll like it a lot more than my old system..


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Q-Tips


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That reminds me, I keep a old toothbrush in my muzzleloader tool box.

Also, I picked up one of these to soak things, and have been impressed with it. Quite useful:

http://www.cva.com/products/CVA-Its-Just-A-Better-Gun-1336679304.jpg









-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I remember… before I knew better, using a hanger and an old sock cut up into little pieces. Gee wiz. I probably gave them old barrels some new riflings!

Now: I like a bore guide and proper sized jags. Always a couple of different types of solvents and lubricants. Hoppes and Kroil, you know, the good smellin' stuff.


.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the q tips and the fishing tackle box. Gotta have bore guides. My shooting buddy had Pro Rods make us a chamber scrubbing rod to nylon brush out and mop the chambers out after a long day of shooting. I made a cleaning rod carrier out of 2 inch PVC pipe putting a threaded end on one side so I could keep the dust off the rods out in the field. My buddy uses a fly rod case.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bright orange fingernail polish. It works great on the front sight to make it easier to see. And it's easy to apply and dries fast.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Tipton CF rods, several cleaners as previously mentioned. I also use ballistol. But when it comes to my primary it's Butchs with Kroil for cleaning, CLP for lube than Ballistol for wipe down. In the field it's a bore snake those rem wipes.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> Bright orange fingernail polish. It works great on the front sight to make it easier to see. And it's easy to apply and dries fast.


I had that same problem seeing the bead. I found an industrial paint stick with several colors. Has worked great so far.


----------

